# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Դասերի մեկնարկի նոր ժամակարգ

## Universe

Այսօր տեղեկացա, որ այսուհետ հանրակրթական դպրոցներում դասերն սկսվելու են 08.30 ից, իսկ համալսարաններում,ինստիտուտներում և բարձրագույն կամ միջին մասնագիտական ուս.հաստատություններում՝ 09.30 րոպեից: Ի ուրախություն մեզ՝ ուսանողներիս )))

Եզրակացնում եմ, որ պատճառը քաղաքային տրանսպորտներում, ինչպես նաև փողոցներում գերծանրաբեռնվածությունն է:

Գիտեի՞ք, կամ լսե՞լ եք այս մասին... :Think: 

Չնայած այստեղ այդ մասին ոչինչ չկար գրված...

----------


## Chuk

Դա եղել ա քաղաքապետարանի նախաձեռնությունն, ինչին ընդառաջ ա գնացել ԿԳՆ-ն: Նոր բան չի, դեռևս հուլիսի 1-ին էդ մասին լուր դրվել ա քո նշած կայքում՝ http://www.armedu.am/arm/official.ph...s&p=27&id=5460


Անձամբ ես այնքան էլ ճիշտ որոշում չեմ համարում:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Անձամբ ես այնքան էլ ճիշտ որոշում չեմ համարում:



+1


Եթե մենք էս տարի էլ երկրորդ հերթ եղա՜նք....շատ անհարմար ա:  Ինչքան ուշ, էնքան վատ, ԻՀԿ:

----------

Freeman (22.08.2011), Win Wolf (22.08.2011), Մանանա (29.08.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> +1
> 
> 
> Եթե մենք էս տարի էլ երկրորդ հերթ եղա՜նք....շատ անհարմար ա: * Ինչքան ուշ, էնքան վատ, ԻՀԿ*:


ԻՀԿ էլ, ալկաշներով նստել օրենք են հանել  :Jpit:

----------

Moonwalker (22.08.2011)

----------


## Vaio

> Այսօր տեղեկացա, որ այսուհետ հանրակրթական դպրոցներում դասերն սկսվելու են 08.30 ից, իսկ համալսարաններում,ինստիտուտներում և բարձրագույն կամ միջին մասնագիտական ուս.հաստատություններում՝ 09.30 րոպեից: Ի ուրախություն մեզ՝ ուսանողներիս )))
> 
> Եզրակացնում եմ, որ պատճառը քաղաքային տրանսպորտներում, ինչպես նաև փողոցներում գերծանրաբեռնվածությունն է:


Խելացի քայլա: Կես ժամ այս կամ այն կողմ տեղափոխելով մարդու առողջությունը չի տուժի, բայց քաղաքային տրանսպորտի առումով շատ բան կփոխվի դեպի լավը: 
Այլ երկրներում էլ կա այսիպի բան:

----------


## Chuk

> Խելացի քայլա: Կես ժամ այս կամ այն կողմ տեղափոխելով մարդու առողջությունը չի տուժի, բայց քաղաքային տրանսպորտի առումով շատ բան կփոխվի դեպի լավը: 
> Այլ երկրներում էլ կա այսիպի բան:


Հա, իսկապես կա հնարավորություն, որ տրանսպորտի առումով խնդիր լուծվի: Մենակ թե ինչպես միշտ, իմ կարծիքով, հակառակ կողմից է խնդիրը «լուծվում»:

Օրինակ ես չեմ կարող հասկանալ թե ոնց կարելի ա Հանրապետության հրապարակում գմբեթի սարքելով ու տարածքում նոր աշխատողների քանակն ավելացնելով բեթարացնել երթևեկությունը, հետո փորձել երթևեկությունը լավացնել՝ երեխեքի արթնանալու ժամը փոխելով (ձեռի հետ փոխելով նաև նրանց ծնողների արթնանալու ժամը, ուսուցիչների արթնանալու ժամը և այլն):

Քաղաքը բեռնաթափման կարիք ունի: Կարիք կա նախարարությունների ու պետական այլ հիմնարկների մի մասը կենտրոնից տեղափոխել ծայրամասեր: Ինչու՞ ոչ, որոշ Բուհերի՝ ծայրամասեր տեղափոխելու կարիք կա: Երթևեկության խնդիրը ճիշտ լուծելու խնդիրն, իմ կարծիքով, քաղաքը հավասարաչափ բաշխելով պետք է լինի, ոչ թե էսպես: Ու ճիշտն ասած կասկածելի էլ է, թե կոնկրետ այս քայլն ինչքանով է օգնելու երթևեկության կարգավորմանը: Ապրենք՝ կտեսնենք:

----------

Artgeo (22.08.2011), Cassiopeia (22.08.2011), Freeman (22.08.2011), lampone (22.08.2011), Moonwalker (22.08.2011), murmushka (23.08.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (27.08.2011), Universe (22.08.2011), VisTolog (22.08.2011), Yevuk (30.08.2011), Դեկադա (23.08.2011), Մանանա (29.08.2011), Մանուլ (23.08.2011), Նաիրուհի (02.09.2011)

----------


## Lion

Մեղք են էրեխեքը - անձամբ ես բացասական եմ արտահայտվում դպրոցական պարապմունքները 8:30-ին սկսելուն: Թող քնեն, էլի, հո գերի չեն?

----------


## Skeptic

+1 դեմ.

Ժամը 2-ին դասի գնալու ու 6-ն անց կես վերջացնելու միտքը, մեղմ ասած, էնքան էլ հաճելի չի:  :Bad:

----------

Win Wolf (22.08.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ինչու՞ ոչ, որոշ Բուհերի՝ ծայրամասեր տեղափոխելու կարիք կա:


Համաձայն եմ, գուցե խոշորագույն 2-3 բուհերը անցնեն *կամպուս*ային համակարգի: Միգուցե համեմատաբար ծախսերը մեծ կլինեն, բայց հարցը մեկընդմիշտ կլուծվի: Հետո էլ բացի քաղաքային տրանսպորտի բեռնաթափումից, տեղափոխումը ընդգծված դրականորեն պիտի ազդի (համենայն դեպս այլ երկրներում ազդում է) սովորողի ներքին խաղաղության ու ուսման որակի վրա: Անձամբ ես դեմ չէի լինի քաղաքը փոշոտ օդից, մեքենաների ազդանշանների ու շարժիչների աղմուկից հեռու ապրել/սովորելուն: Բայց դե, ըստ երևույթին, պետությանը նման «շռայլությունը» ձեռք չի տալիս, իսկ «ուսման ծարավ» ուսանողները դժվար թե ցանկանան կտրվել քաղաքի թոհուբոհից: :Dntknw:

----------

Ruby Rue (16.07.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (27.08.2011), Yevuk (30.08.2011)

----------


## Universe

> Մեղք են էրեխեքը - անձամբ ես բացասական եմ արտահայտվում դպրոցական պարապմունքները 8:30-ին սկսելուն: Թող քնեն, էլի, հո գերի չեն?


Մի անեկդոտ հիշեցի:

Ուրեմն Նիգերիայում մերը երեխուն քնից ուզումա հանի, ասումա.
--Բալե՜ս, վերկաց,ժամը 8 նա, պետքա դասի գնաս...
--Մա՜մ, ո՞ւր վեր կենամ, էսօր ախր կիրակիյա...
--Տղաս, դու երևի մոռացե՞լ ես որ նեգր ես...Վեր կաց,շուտ արա... :Jpit: )

Կամաց կամաց մենք էլ մեր ռասսան փոխենք պրծնենք... :LOL: 

Ասեմ, որ իմ կարծիքով 30-րոպեն ԷԱԿԱՆ որևիցե բան չի տա, ոչ շուտ արթնացողին, ոչ էլ դասից ուշացողին...Կմնա նույն ծանրաբեռնվածությունը....
Եթե այդպես լինի,ապա բոլոր աշխատանքները պետք է բաժանվեն երկու մասին,աշխատանքներ,որոնք սկսվում են 8.30, և որոնք սկսվում են 9.30... )))
Հիմա Արտակի հետ եմ միանշանակ համաձայն, որ ուղղակի ինֆրաստրուկտուրայի մի մասը պետքա դուրս տանել, օրինակ ո՞ր ասեմ...հմմ...,ասենք՝ Հոկտեմբերյան-ուրախ զվարթ կանցնի...

Մի հարց,եթե դա քաղաքապետարանի նախաձեռնությունն է,ապա միայն քաղաքապետարանին պատկանող դպրոցնե՞րը պետք է ունենան նշվածնոր օրակարգը... :Think:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Մեղք են էրեխեքը - անձամբ ես բացասական եմ արտահայտվում դպրոցական պարապմունքները 8:30-ին սկսելուն: Թող քնեն, էլի, հո գերի չեն?


Մեղք են երեխեքը, որ դպրոց են գնում ընդհանրապես, հո գերի չեն, թող նրանք գնան ովքեր ուզում են
 :Shok: 
Լիոն լավ էլի, մենք տաս տարի 8:30 ենք դպրոց գնացել, դասղեկական ժամերն էլ հլա շաբաթը որ մի օր անցկացվում էին նշանակել էին 8ին: Ու նենց չի որ մենք մեղք էինք կամ մեզ նեղություն էր կես ժամ շուտ արթնանալը: Երեխեքը ավելի շատ մեղք են, որ ծնողների ոչ ճիշտ դաստիարակության շնորհիվ գիշերը 1ին են քնում ու առավոտը արթնանալ չեն կարողանում: Թե չէ երեխան երբ 9-9:30 քնումա շատ հեշտ ու հանգիստ առավոտյան արթնանում ու թարմ ուղեղով դպրոց գնալ կարողանումա:

----------

armen9494 (31.08.2011), Vaio (22.08.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Մեղք են երեխեքը, որ դպրոց են գնում ընդհանրապես, հո գերի չեն, թող նրանք գնան ովքեր ուզում են
> 
> Լիոն լավ էլի, մենք տաս տարի 8:30 ենք դպրոց գնացել, դասղեկական ժամերն էլ հլա շաբաթը որ մի օր անցկացվում էին նշանակել էին 8ին: Ու նենց չի որ մենք մեղք էինք կամ մեզ նեղություն էր կես ժամ շուտ արթնանալը: Երեխեքը ավելի շատ մեղք են, որ ծնողների ոչ ճիշտ դաստիարակության շնորհիվ գիշերը 1ին են քնում ու առավոտը արթնանալ չեն կարողանում: Թե չէ երեխան երբ 9-9:30 քնումա շատ հեշտ ու հանգիստ առավոտյան արթնանում ու թարմ ուղեղով դպրոց գնալ կարողանումա:


Իմ համար նեղություն էր ժամը 8:50 արթնանալն ու գնալ մեր դիմացի դպրոցը: :Jpit: 


Սենց լավ չի, թող ժամը 7ից սկսեն դասերը, երեխեքն էլ ժամը 7ից կքնեն, էդ խի՞ պիտի մինչև 9ը արթուն մնան որ:

----------

Freeman (22.08.2011), Lion (22.08.2011), Universe (22.08.2011)

----------


## Sophie

Դպրոց գնացողների մասին մտածել են , ուսանողների մասին մտածել են բա աշխատանքի գնացողները՞:  Ոչ ուսանողը ոչ էլ դպրոցականը մեքենայով դասի չի գնում: Իսկ աշխատողը գնում է ու էտ պրոպկաները հենց մեքենաների շատությունից են առաջանում, ոչ թե ասենք մարշուտկեքի:

----------


## Universe

> Ոչ *ուսանողը* ոչ էլ դպրոցականը մեքենայով դասի չի գնում: Իսկ աշխատողը գնում է ու էտ պրոպկաները հենց մեքենաների շատությունից են առաջանում, ոչ թե ասենք մարշուտկեքի:


Կներես, բայց հենց ուսանողներիցա սկսվում հիմնականում մքենայով դասի գնալը....
Այդպես որ նայենք,պետք է մեքենաների վարկավորումները հանեն,որ ոչ մեկ չգնի  :Smile:  ՈՒ գներն էլ բարձրացնել,որ ով էլ ուներ՝ վաճառի  :Smile:

----------


## lampone

Փոխանակ մեքենաների թիվը կրճատեն ժամերի հետ են խաղ անում: Պատկերացնում եմ 2-րդ հերթի ուսանողների վիճակը. լավ չի, երբ դասերդ ավարտվում են ժամը 19-ից հետո:  :Sad:

----------

Skeptic (22.08.2011)

----------


## Sophie

> Կներես, բայց հենց ուսանողներիցա սկսվում հիմնականում մքենայով դասի գնալը....
> Այդպես որ նայենք,պետք է մեքենաների վարկավորումները հանեն,որ ոչ մեկ չգնի  ՈՒ գներն էլ բարձրացնել,որ ով էլ ուներ՝ վաճառի


100 ուսանողից 1ը սկի դասի չի գնում ավտոմեքենայով:

----------


## Lusina

Բայց կարային հակառակն անեին չէ՞, ավելի տրամաբանական չէ՞ր լինի, որ ուսանողների դասերը շուտ սկսեին, համ էլ հետո հանգիստ աշխատանքի կհասնեին :Xeloq: 
Հ.Գ. Էս ինչ եմ ասու՜մ , կես ժամ ավել եմ քնելու :Jpit:

----------

Meme (22.08.2011), Universe (22.08.2011), V!k (22.08.2011), VisTolog (22.08.2011), Yevuk (30.08.2011)

----------


## Universe

> 100 ուսանողից 1ը սկի դասի չի գնում ավտոմեքենայով:


Չէ,երևի շատ  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

7 տարի 8.30 եմ դասի գնացել, 3 տարի էլ` չեմ հիշում  :Jpit:  Դե տարբեր ժամերի էին դասերս: Կարող ա նույնիսկ մի ժամ ազատ լինեինք, հետո հաջորդ դասը սկսվեր: Իսկ տուն կարող է հասնեինք երեկոյան 7-8-ին: Թեկուզ էգոիստություն համարվի, բայց եթե այս տարի առաջին հերթ եղա, շատ էլ ձեռնտու է այս ժամը  :Lazy: :

----------


## Cassiopeia

Շատ չնչին չափով թեմայից շեղվելով, բայց նաև մնալով թեմայի մեջ, ես էլ իմ «լացը լացեմ»։ Եթե մանկապարտեզը 8։30 է ընդունելու երեխային, ապա քանիսի՞ն է տուն բաց թողնելու՝ 16.30՞։ Այդ դեպքում աշխատող ծնողն ի՞նչ է անելու։ Լավ է տվյալ դեպքում, որ շուտ են սկսելու, բայց երբ 9։00 էր սկսվում, մանկապարտեզի աշխատանքն ավարտվում էր 17։00։ Էլ ուր մնաց հիմա... Ախր հիմա պետական հաստատությունում աշխատողի աշխատանքային օրն է վերջանում 18.00, էլ ուր մնաց սեփական հիմնարկներինը...

----------

Chuk (22.08.2011), Kita (23.08.2011), VisTolog (22.08.2011), Yevuk (30.08.2011), Աթեիստ (22.08.2011), Լուսաբեր (22.08.2011), Մանուլ (23.08.2011), Նաիրուհի (02.09.2011), Ֆոտոն (22.08.2011)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Դպրոցականների ու ուսանողների կապը էդքան էլ չհասկացա: Դպրոցականների շատ քիչ տոկոսն ա տրանսպորտ նստում: Իսկ ուսանողների 99 տոկոսը տրանսպորտով ա երթևեկում: Էդ նշանակում ա, որ աշխատանքի գնացողների ու ուսանողների ժամերը պետք ա տարբերվեին: Իհարկե դա ևս անհարմար կլինի շատ ու շատ առումներով: Այնուամենայնիվ համարում եմ սա պարապ տեղը մի բան բստրել, ոչ ավելին:  :Wink: 

Համ էլ, դպրոցականին պետք է հնարավորինս շատ ժամանակ թողնել արտադպրոցական ուսման համար՝ երաժշտական դպրոց, սպորտ, համերգ և այլն: Իսկ ուսանողին պետք է շատ ժամանակ հնարավոր աշխատանքին հասնելու համար: Ամխատողին էլ պետք է, որ աշխատանքից հետո գոնե համերգ ու թատրոն կարողանա գնալ, ոչ թե 7 ին պրծնի գործն ու ստիպված գնա տուն:

----------

Cassiopeia (23.08.2011), Chuk (22.08.2011), laro (23.08.2011), Lusina (22.08.2011), Universe (23.08.2011)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Շատ չնչին չափով թեմայից շեղվելով, բայց նաև մնալով թեմայի մեջ, ես էլ իմ «լացը լացեմ»։ Եթե մանկապարտեզը 8։30 է ընդունելու երեխային, ապա քանիսի՞ն է տուն բաց թողնելու՝ 16.30՞։ Այդ դեպքում աշխատող ծնողն ի՞նչ է անելու։ Լավ է տվյալ դեպքում, որ շուտ են սկսելու, բայց երբ 9։00 էր սկսվում, մանկապարտեզի աշխատանքն ավարտվում էր 17։00։ Էլ ուր մնաց հիմա... Ախր հիմա պետական հաստատությունում աշխատողի աշխատանքային օրն է վերջանում 18.00, էլ ուր մնաց սեփական հիմնարկներինը...


Ավելի շուտ էս ժամերը պիտի հարմարեցնեն, քան թե արթնանալու ժամը:

----------

Cassiopeia (23.08.2011), Աթեիստ (22.08.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Դպրոցականների ու ուսանողների կապը էդքան էլ չհասկացա: *Դպրոցականների շատ քիչ տոկոսն ա տրանսպորտ նստում:* Իսկ ուսանողների 99 տոկոսը տրանսպորտով ա երթևեկում: Էդ նշանակում ա, որ աշխատանքի գնացողների ու ուսանողների ժամերը պետք ա տարբերվեին: Իհարկե դա ևս անհարմար կլինի շատ ու շատ առումներով: Այնուամենայնիվ համարում եմ սա պարապ տեղը մի բան բստրել, ոչ ավելին:


Դա ժամանակին էր տենց, բայց հիմա որ դպրոցները բաժանեցին կրտսեր, միջին ու ավագ դպրոցների, այ էդ արդեն պրոբլեմ դարձավ:


Խի՞ պիտի մեր հարևանը դիմացի դպրոցը գնալու փոխարեն տրանսպորտ նստի ուրիշ դպրոց գնալու համար՞: Դե որովհետև Աշոտյաննա մեր նախարարը: :LOL:

----------

Arpine (26.08.2011), Freeman (22.08.2011)

----------


## Lion

Հոկտեմբերին կերևա, թե խեղճ էրեխեքը ժամը 8:30-ին դասի հասնելուց ինչ կանտուզիահար տեսք կունենան: Ընդ որում, գոնե դպրոցների պահով, իմաստը... որն է? Հա, ասենք հիմա դասերը վերջանում են 13:30-ին, թող նոր կարգի պարագայում էլ վերջանան 13:00-ին, որ ինչ?? Թող 10:00-ին դասերը սկսվեին ու վերջանային 14:00-ին, աշխարհ կփլվեր? Հաստատ չէ, բայց զատո էրեխեքն կարգին կքնեին, որովհետև, ինչքան էլ շուտ քնես, անբնական է ժամը 07:30-ին արթնանալը, անբնական:

Յուրաքանչյուր ոք, ով ստիպված է 09:00-ին դասի կամ գործի հասնել, կվկայի, որ 07:30-ին դժվար է արթնանանում, բայց ընդամենը մեկ ժամ անց, 08:30-ին արթնանում է ինքստինքյան:

Մեր դպրոցում մի բժիշկ կա, սա իր երեխային սկզբունքորեն չի թողնում առաջին ժամերին գնալ, քանի որ ասում է, որ երեխայի արթնանալը "բուդիլնիկով" լուրջ ստրես է երեխայի առողջության համար - ես իր հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ:

----------

Chuk (22.08.2011), Freeman (22.08.2011), Kita (23.08.2011), laro (23.08.2011), Moonwalker (23.08.2011), Skeptic (24.08.2011), VisTolog (22.08.2011), Yevuk (30.08.2011), Աթեիստ (22.08.2011)

----------


## Adriano

Իմ կարծիքով անիմաստ բանա: Ընդհանրապես, եթե ուշադիր լինեք կնկատեք, որ կառավարությունը էս մի քանի ամիսա զբաղված է անիմաստ գործառույթներ իրականացնելով: Վառ օրինակ էր կոմիտասի գուղմթերքի շուկան, որը ավարտվեց զրոյական, եթե ոչ բացասական արդյունքով: Նույնն էլ այս ժամերի փոփոխությունն է:

----------

Universe (23.08.2011)

----------


## John

> Խելացի քայլա:* Կես ժամ այս կամ այն կողմ տեղափոխելով* մարդու առողջությունը չի տուժի, բայց քաղաքային տրանսպորտի առումով շատ բան կփոխվի դեպի լավը: 
> Այլ երկրներում էլ կա այսիպի բան:


նախ մեկ ժամ, ոչ թե կես (8.30 էր ԵՊՀ-ում դասերը, հիմա կլինի 9.30), երկրորդն էլ ես էդ համարում եմ օրական մեկ ժամ կորուստ... սկզբունքորեն տարբերություն չկա 7ին արթնանալ թե ութին, մեկ ա գիշերը որ ուշ քնես՝ ութին էլ ես դժվարությամբ արթնանալու... ու ստացվում ա՝ եթե օրինակ 14.00 էր վերջանում դասերս, հիմա կվերջանա 15.00... ու էդ մի ժամը ես հաստատ չեմ կարող փոխհատուցել ասենք 23.30-ի փոխարեն 00.30ին քնելով...

----------

Kita (23.08.2011), Skeptic (24.08.2011), Նաիրուհի (02.09.2011), Ներսես_AM (23.08.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

Բան չեք հասկանում: Էղած խնդիրը չի ստացվում լուծել, ստեղծում են նորը, որը կարող են լուծել: Էս գրառումս թող մնա:

Մի քանի ամիս կամ մեկ տարի անց, կասեն, էս ժամերը սենց լավ չի, պետք է այս խնդիրը լուծել ու հաղթանակած լուծում կտան:

----------

Chuk (23.08.2011), Universe (23.08.2011), Նաիրուհի (02.09.2011)

----------


## Universe

Լրիվ *VIP-ոյան* վիճակա:

Այստեղ, երևանի էլիտար թաղամասերից մեկում է բնակվում պատգամավոր կրթությանը... ))))
- Ձուգիկ, էսօր թազա օրենք եմ ընդունել,սրանից հետո էրեխեքը դասի են գնալու ոչ թե 09.00 ին, այլ 08.30... Ես չմտածեմ, բա էլ ո՞վ պետքա մտածի էս ժողովրդի մասին Հը՞ ձուգիկ... Էրեխեքը էգել բողոքում էին, թե ժամը 9.00 ին չեն կարողանում աթնանալ, հա դե ես էլ հո տենց չէ՞ի թողնի, ստիպված 08.30  սարքեցի, որ ժամը 09.00 ին արթեն արթուն լինեն ու չբողոքեն....
- Ես քո դպրոցասեր ջանին մեռնեմ կրթությա ն ջան... :LOL:

----------

Freeman (23.08.2011), John (23.08.2011), murmushka (23.08.2011), Rammstein (31.08.2011), VisTolog (23.08.2011), ՆանՍ (24.08.2011)

----------


## lampone

> 100 ուսանողից 1ը սկի դասի չի գնում ավտոմեքենայով:


Երևի համալսարանից է կախված, որովհետև մեր մոտ 30 ուսանողից ամենաքիչը 10-ը մեքենաներով են գալիս:

----------

Freeman (24.08.2011), Universe (24.08.2011)

----------


## Նարե91

> Երևի համալսարանից է կախված, որովհետև մեր մոտ 30 ուսանողից ամենաքիչը 10-ը մեքենաներով են գալիս:


 Պահ պահ պահ էլ ո՞վ ունի ձեր համալասարանի ուսանողների հնարավորությունները, մանավանդ ձեր ֆակ.-ի երեխեքի հնարավորությունները :Tongue: 
Հ.Գ. Անդրադառնալով թեմային՝ ասեմ, որ շատ անկապ ու անիմաստ բան են մտածել... ԻՆձ համար ավելի լավա, որ մի ժամ շուտ գամ տուն , քան թե մի ժամ քնից շուտ արթնանամ :Sad:

----------


## Arpine

Ժող չգիտեք բոլոր բուհերումա 9.30 լինելու թե՞ չէ

----------


## Նարե91

> Ժող չգիտեք բոլոր բուհերումա 9.30 լինելու թե՞ չէ


Ըստ իմ տեղեկությունների՝ բոլոր պետական բուհերում:

----------

Arpine (27.08.2011), Universe (27.08.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> ԻՆձ համար ավելի լավա, որ մի ժամ շուտ գամ տուն , քան թե մի ժամ քնից շուտ արթնանամ


Ուղեղս կախվեց... մի ժամ շուտ տուն գալու երաշխիքը հենց մի ժամ շուտ արթնանալը չի՞

----------

Albus (27.08.2011), Arpine (27.08.2011), Freeman (27.08.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Ուղեղս կախվեց... մի ժամ շուտ տուն գալու երաշխիքը հենց մի ժամ շուտ արթնանալը չի՞


Նկատի ուներ ուշ արթնանա  :Jpit:

----------

Նարե91 (27.08.2011)

----------


## Նարե91

> Ուղեղս կախվեց... մի ժամ շուտ տուն գալու երաշխիքը հենց մի ժամ շուտ արթնանալը չի՞


Վաաաաայ փաստորեն իմ ուղեղը կախված վիճակում ա եղել, երբ որ էդ նախադասությունը գրել եմ :LOL:  Պիտի գրեի* ուշ*... Freeman-ը ճիշտ նկատեց :Wink:

----------

Freeman (27.08.2011), Universe (27.08.2011)

----------


## lampone

> Պահ պահ պահ էլ ո՞վ ունի ձեր համալասարանի ուսանողների հնարավորությունները, մանավանդ ձեր ֆակ.-ի երեխեքի հնարավորությունները
> Հ.Գ. Անդրադառնալով թեմային՝ ասեմ, որ շատ անկապ ու անիմաստ բան են մտածել... ԻՆձ համար ավելի լավա, որ մի ժամ շուտ գամ տուն , քան թե մի ժամ քնից շուտ արթնանամ


Մեկ էլ իրավաբանականի ուսանողները ունեն   :Wink:    Ինչի, երբ 8:30- էին դասերն սկսվում վատ էր, արդեն սովորել էինք

----------

Նարե91 (29.08.2011)

----------


## Մանանա

իսկ ես էս տարվանից այլևս երկրորդ հերթ եմ...է~հ  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ես էլ երկրորդ հերթ եմ ու զգում եմ, որ մի ժամ ուշ գնալուց մեր պլաններն էլ սաղ խախտվելու են :Jpit:

----------

Մանանա (31.08.2011)

----------


## Մանանա

> Ես էլ երկրորդ հերթ եմ ու զգում եմ, որ մի ժամ ուշ գնալուց մեր պլաններն էլ սաղ խախտվելու են


 հա, բայց իրոք, հիմա ծիծաղում ենք, բայց իրականում էտքան էլ լավ չի  :Sad:

----------

Lion (31.08.2011)

----------


## armen9494

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա քաղաքի ծանրաբեռնվածությանը, ասեմ, որ հարցը որոշ չափով կլուծվի (բայց դժվար թե էական արդյունք երևա): Դե նայեք, եթե դպրոցականը գնա դասի տրանսպորտով, ապա միջինով որ նայենք, 8:10-8:25 սահմաններում երեխաները կլինեն երթուղային տաքսիների և ավտոբուսների մեջ (չեմ ասում ավտոմեքենաների և տաքսիների մեջ, որովհետև դիտարկում ենք ընդհանուրը, իսկ ընդհանուրի մեջ դա շատ քիչ տոկոս ա կազմում): Կարելի ա ասել, 8:30-8:35-ի սահմաններում երթուղայիններում և ավտոբուսներում դպրոցական համարյա թե չպիտի լինի: Ժամը իննին սկսվում ա մարդկանց մեծամասնության գործը և նրանք մոտավորապես 8:35-8:55 սահմաններում կլինեն ճանապարհին: 9:00-9:10 սահմաններում էդ աշխատող մարդիկ արդեն կլինեն իրենց աշխատանքի վայրերում: Ուսանողների գերակշռող մեծամասնությունն էլ 9:10-9:25-ի սահմաններում կլինի ճանապարհին: Եթե նայենք այս տեսանկյունից, ապա լավ նախագիծ է: 
Չգիտեմ, հոգեբանական տեսանկունից չեմ կարող ասել, որ սխալ է: Բայց դե, մեր (հայերիս) ապրելակերպն է սխալ: Ինչի՞ պետքա երեխան քնի ժամը 12-ից 1-ի կողմերը (և դա լավագույն դեպքում): Ժամը 9-10-ը քնելու դեպքում երեխան կկարողանա քնել 9-10 ժամ, որը երեխայի համար ուղղակի հիանալի քուն է, և նա արդեն, չի էլ կա:րողանա 7:30(վատագուն դեպքում 8:00)-ից ավել քնել:
Եթե նայենք ուսանողներին, ապա հարցը մեր դեպքում իրոք այնքան էլ լավ չի լուծված: Հարցը քնելուն չի վերաբերվում, այլ աշխատանքին: Այս տարիքում ուսանողները փորձում են այնպիսի աշխատանք գտնել, որ լինի երկրորդ հերթով: Հիմա Հայաստանում նորմալ մասնագետերից շատերը չեն կարողանում աշխատանք գտնել, բա էլ խեղճ ուսանողը ոնց գտնի, էն դեպքում, երբ ինքը դեռ մասնագետ չի, սովորում է, գումարած երկրորդ հերթով:
Ինձ թվում է, ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ ուսանողների ժամը թողնեին նույնը` 8:30, աշխատողներինը նունպես` 9:00, իսկ աշակերտներինը` 9:30: Կարծում եմ ավելի լավ կլիներ բոլորի համար էլ: Ի դեպ, ֆիզիկական տեսանկյունից էլ ասեմ, որ ուսանողի տարիքի մարդու համար արդեն 8-9 ժամ քունը նորմալ է:

----------

Universe (31.08.2011)

----------


## Lusina

> +1 դեմ.
> 
> Ժամը* 2-ին դասի գնալու* ու* 6-ն անց կես* վերջացնելու միտքը, մեղմ ասած, էնքան էլ հաճելի չի:


Համալսարանում 2.30 ու 7-ին :Sad:

----------

Moonwalker (31.08.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

Ժող, բայց ի՞նչ վատ ա, կես ժամ-մի ժամ շատ կքնեն ուսանողները, համ էլ էն նյարդային չվերականգնվող բջիջները, որոնք սպանվում էին պռոբկեքի մեջ կանգնելով, կսպանվեն դասերը սովորելու վրա: Մարդիկ հանճարեղ լուծում են գտել, պոզ ու պոչ եք կպցնում: Դեռ եթե մի քիչ էլ մտածեին ուսանողների առողջության մասին ու օրենք ընդունեին, որ ուսանողները միայն ոտքով պիտի դասի գնան, ավելի թույն կլիներ, համ էլ պռոբկեքը կվերանային:

Իսկ հիմա` առանց սարկազմի:

Որ ասում եմ` էս երկրում բացի մեքենաներից ուրիշ բանի մասին չեն մտածում, չեք հավատում: Դասերի ժամերի փոփոխությունը նույն վերգետնյա ու ստորգետնյա հետիոտնային անցում սարքելու մեկ այլ տարբերակ ա, որտեւ նույն նպատակն ա հետապնդում: Չեմ զարմանա, որ մյուս տարի էլ որոշեն ուսանողների դասերը սկսել ժամը 23:00: Երկաթյա հիմնավորում ճարելն էլ դժվար չի, չէ՞ որ բոլոր նորմալ ուսանողները սաղ դասերը թողնում են վերջին օրվա գիշերվան, հեն ա թող առաջի գիշերվանից էլ սկսեն անել  :LOL: … համ էլ պռոբկեքը կպակասեն…  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Ի՞նչ կարելի ա ասել, օրենք ընդունողները ջիպի ուղեղով, ջիպի հայացքով, ջիպի սիգնալի ձայնով ու ջիպի արտաքինով արարածներ են, սրանից ավել ոչինչ պետք չի ակնկալել դրանցից:

----------

Arpine (31.08.2011), Freeman (31.08.2011)

----------


## Ameli

Աաաաաաաաաաաաա  :Cray:  ուզում եմ լացել. ես էլ եմ ուզում կարգին ուսանող լինել, շա՞տ բան եմ ուզում   :Cry:  :

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա քաղաքի ծանրաբեռնվածությանը, ասեմ, որ հարցը որոշ չափով կլուծվի (բայց դժվար թե էական արդյունք երևա): Դե նայեք, եթե դպրոցականը գնա դասի տրանսպորտով, ապա միջինով որ նայենք, 8:10-8:25 սահմաններում երեխաները կլինեն երթուղային տաքսիների և ավտոբուսների մեջ (չեմ ասում ավտոմեքենաների և տաքսիների մեջ, որովհետև դիտարկում ենք ընդհանուրը, իսկ ընդհանուրի մեջ դա շատ քիչ տոկոս ա կազմում): Կարելի ա ասել, 8:30-8:35-ի սահմաններում երթուղայիններում և ավտոբուսներում դպրոցական համարյա թե չպիտի լինի: Ժամը իննին սկսվում ա մարդկանց մեծամասնության գործը և նրանք մոտավորապես 8:35-8:55 սահմաններում կլինեն ճանապարհին: 9:00-9:10 սահմաններում էդ աշխատող մարդիկ արդեն կլինեն իրենց աշխատանքի վայրերում: Ուսանողների գերակշռող մեծամասնությունն էլ 9:10-9:25-ի սահմաններում կլինի ճանապարհին: Եթե նայենք այս տեսանկյունից, ապա լավ նախագիծ է: 
> Չգիտեմ, հոգեբանական տեսանկունից չեմ կարող ասել, որ սխալ է: Բայց դե, մեր (հայերիս) ապրելակերպն է սխալ: Ինչի՞ պետքա երեխան քնի ժամը 12-ից 1-ի կողմերը (և դա լավագույն դեպքում): Ժամը 9-10-ը քնելու դեպքում երեխան կկարողանա քնել 9-10 ժամ, որը երեխայի համար ուղղակի հիանալի քուն է, և նա արդեն, չի էլ կա:րողանա 7:30(վատագուն դեպքում 8:00)-ից ավել քնել:
> Եթե նայենք ուսանողներին, ապա հարցը մեր դեպքում իրոք այնքան էլ լավ չի լուծված: Հարցը քնելուն չի վերաբերվում, այլ աշխատանքին: Այս տարիքում ուսանողները փորձում են այնպիսի աշխատանք գտնել, որ լինի երկրորդ հերթով: Հիմա Հայաստանում նորմալ մասնագետերից շատերը չեն կարողանում աշխատանք գտնել, բա էլ խեղճ ուսանողը ոնց գտնի, էն դեպքում, երբ ինքը դեռ մասնագետ չի, սովորում է, գումարած երկրորդ հերթով:
> Ինձ թվում է, ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ ուսանողների ժամը թողնեին նույնը` 8:30, աշխատողներինը նունպես` 9:00, իսկ աշակերտներինը` 9:30: Կարծում եմ ավելի լավ կլիներ բոլորի համար էլ: Ի դեպ, ֆիզիկական տեսանկյունից էլ ասեմ, որ ուսանողի տարիքի մարդու համար արդեն 8-9 ժամ քունը նորմալ է:


ինձելա դուր գալիս 8:30-ի միտքը, բայց էդ դեպքում մարզերից եկող ուսանողների գործնա դժվարանում՝ ժամանակին դասի հասնելու հետ կապված, իսկ աշակերտները մարզերից չեն գալիս:

----------


## armen9494

> ինձելա դուր գալիս 8:30-ի միտքը, բայց էդ դեպքում մարզերից եկող ուսանողների գործնա դժվարանում՝ ժամանակին դասի հասնելու հետ կապված, իսկ աշակերտները մարզերից չեն գալիս:


Անցյալ տարի ժամը 8:30-ն էր, ասեմ, որ մեր կուրսում մարզերից եկող *սովորող* ուսանողները նորմալ հասնում էին դասի:

----------


## Ambrosine

Բայց ինչ չկամ մարդիկ դուրս եկաք. մի ժամ էլ թող ավել քնենք, էլի  :Beee: :

----------


## Arpine

Ժող ջան բոլոր բուհերում չի որ էդպեսա. ու շատել լավա հատկապս որ առաջին հերթ չեմ.

----------


## Lusina

> Ժող ջան բոլոր բուհերում չի որ էդպեսա. ու շատել լավա հատկապս որ առաջին հերթ չեմ.


Իսկ մեր մոտ շատ վատ ա, հատկապես որ առաջին հերթ չենք, մարդ էլ 2.30 նոր գնա դասի  :Angry2:

----------


## John

Եվրոպականի ծանոթներիս վրա էի կայֆեր բռնում՝ իմ դասերն ա սկսել 4ին վերջանալ... գործի օրերին անիմաստ էլ ա տուն գնամ՝ դասի-գործի-դասի-տուն-դասի-գործի սկզբունքով եմ ապրելու՝ ամեն օր դասի, մի օր տուն մի օր գործի)))

----------


## Rammstein

> Իսկ մեր մոտ շատ վատ ա, հատկապես որ առաջին հերթ չենք, մարդ էլ 2.30 նոր գնա դասի


2:30-ը փառք ա, էսօր մեր ինստիտուտում 6-րդ կուրսեցիների դասացուցակն էի նայում, դասերը մեծ մասամբ 14:55 են սկսում  :Wacko: : Էդ տարբերությունն էլ երեւի նրանից ա, որ մեր մետ դասերը 45 րոպե են, ոչ թե` 40:

Ի դեպ, առավոտ, 9-ի կողմերը Ազատության պողոտայում չտեսնված պռոբկա էր…  :Love:

----------


## Lusina

> 2:30-ը փառք ա, էսօր մեր ինստիտուտում 6-րդ կուրսեցիների դասացուցակն էի նայում, դասերը մեծ մասամբ 14:55 են սկսում : Էդ տարբերությունն էլ երեւի նրանից ա, որ մեր մետ դասերը 45 րոպե են, ոչ թե` 40:
> 
> *Ի դեպ, առավոտ, 9-ի կողմերը Ազատության պողոտայում չտեսնված պռոբկա էր*…


Ո՞նց, հրաշք տեղի չունեցա՞վ :Shok:

----------

VisTolog (01.09.2011)

----------


## Arpine

> 2:30-ը փառք ա, էսօր մեր ինստիտուտում 6-րդ կուրսեցիների դասացուցակն էի նայում, դասերը մեծ մասամբ 14:55 են սկսում : Էդ տարբերությունն էլ երեւի նրանից ա, որ մեր մետ դասերը 45 րոպե են, ոչ թե` 40:
> 
> Ի դեպ, առավոտ, 9-ի կողմերը Ազատության պողոտայում չտեսնված պռոբկա էր…


ոնց հասկանում եմ դուք մի դասաժամի այսինքն 80 կամ 90 րոպեի մեջ ընդմիջում ունենում եք հա՞

----------


## Rammstein

> ոնց հասկանում եմ դուք մի դասաժամի այսինքն 80 կամ 90 րոպեի մեջ ընդմիջում ունենում եք հա՞


Հա, 5 րոպե: Իսկ երկու 90-ների արանքում` 10 րոպե:

----------


## Arpine

> Հա, 5 րոպե: Իսկ երկու 90-ների արանքում` 10 րոպե:


պարզա. մենք էտ 5-ը չենք ունենում, 80-ների արանքում՝10 ու 20:

----------


## Մանուլ

> 2:30-ը փառք ա, էսօր մեր ինստիտուտում 6-րդ կուրսեցիների դասացուցակն էի նայում, դասերը մեծ մասամբ 14:55 են սկսում : Էդ տարբերությունն էլ երեւի նրանից ա, որ մեր մետ դասերը 45 րոպե են, ոչ թե` 40:


 Ընկերուհիս Ժողում ա սովորում, 2 օր 3:30 ա սկսվում դասը  :LOL: 

 Իմն էլ մենակ մի օր ա, որ 4-ին չի վերջանում /առաջին հերթ եմ/: Ավելի լավ կլիներ` համալսարանում ապրեինք  :Rolleyes: : Գիշերօթիկ համալսարան:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Զարմանում եմ, որ ամեն խմբին մոտ կես ժամ են տալիս տեղ հասնելու համար: Ես մալաթիայից 40-50 րոպեում եմ դասի հասել ու ինձ նման շատերը: Ծայրամասերից ու մարզերից էլ դեռ մի ժամ ու ավել է պետք հասնելու համար: էդ նշանակում ա, որ առնվազն երկու խումբ միասին են երթուղայինում լինում, ուշացողների բանակը բնականաբար ավելանում է էսքանին:

----------


## Universe

> Ամբողջ աշխարհում ընդունված կարգ է, որ դպրոցների մերձակայքի երթեւեկությունը խիստ վերահսկվում է ոստիկանության կողմից, սակայն երեւանյան իրականությունը ճիշտ հակառակն է։ Հատկապես կենտրոնի դպրոցների մոտ, դասերի ավարտից հետո որպես կանոն մեծ խցանումներ են առաջանում։ Պատճառը երեխաները չեն, այլ նրանց ծնողները։Հայտնի է, որ «փողատերերը», «մեծ ու փոքր» չնովնիկներն իրենց երեխաներին պարտադիր ուղարկում են Կենտրոն վարչական շրջանի դպրոցներ, իսկ դասերի ավարտին մեկնում են իրենց մեքենայով տուն տանելու, ինչի արդյունքում դպրոցի հարակից փողոցերի ու պողոտաների երթեւկությունը վերածվում է քաոսի։ Հատկանշական է, որ արդեն տարիների ձեւավորված «բարի ավանդույթին», նախանձելի համառությամբ, անհաղորդ է մնում Հայաստանի ճանապարհային ոստիկանությունը։ Ներկայացված տեսանյութում Երեւանի Մոսկովյան փողոցի Պուշկինի անվան դպրոցի մերձակայքի հատվածն է։ Երթեւեկությունը քաոսի են վերածել դպրոցականների ծնողները՝ իրենց բեռնատարի մեծությամբ ջիպերով։ Տեսանյութում պարզ երեւում է, որ ոչ մի ոստիկանական հաշվարկ չկա ու չի վերահսկում իրավիճակը:Հիշեցնենք, որ ուսումնական տարվա նախօրեին ՃՈ ներկայացուցիչը ասուլիս էր հրավիրել, եւ վստահեցնում էր, որ ՃՈ պատրաստվել է, ու բնականոն երթեւեկություն են ապահովելու:Նշենք, որ դպրոցների շրջակայքում նման իրավիճակ է ստեղծվում դասերի ավարտին։ Թերեւս ՃՈ համար Երեւանի կենտրոնում գտնվող դպրոցների մոտ դասերի ավարտի ժամին հերթապահություն սահմանելը մեծ խնդիր չէ։


+բոնուս՝ տեսանյութ))
http://news.am/arm/news/72842.html

----------

Arpine (02.09.2011)

----------


## armen9494

Իմ համար որոշ չափով վատ էր էս ժամերի փոփոխությունը: Եթե առաջ 4 ժամը վերջանում էր 15:20 րոպե, ապա հիմա վերջանում է 15:50: Ես էլ ուզում էի երկրորդ հերթով աշխատել :Sad:

----------


## kitty

շաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաատ վատ շաաաաաաաաատ եթե են վախտ գոնե ժամը 7.30 եի զարթնում հիմա արդեն պետք ա 7.00 վեեր կենամ որ հասցնեմ  :Angry2:

----------

Lion (03.09.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

էսա մի հատ «հայրենասեր» կգա ու կասի «էս ի՞նչ մարդիկ դուրս եկաք, միշտ ու ամեն ինչից դժգոհ եք»  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (03.09.2011), VisTolog (03.09.2011)

----------


## John

Արա դե հերիք չի բողոքեք... լավ ա էլի  :LOL:

----------

Vaio (03.09.2011)

----------


## armen9494

> էսա մի հատ «հայրենասեր» կգա ու կասի «էս ի՞նչ մարդիկ դուրս եկաք, միշտ ու ամեն ինչից դժգոհ եք»


Artego ջան, մենք մեր դժգոհությունը հիմավորում ենք: Ես, օրինակ, մինչև դասերը սկսելը արդեն պլանավորել էի աշխատել, իսկ հիմա տեսնում եմ, որ շատ դժվար կլինի երկուսը իրար հետ համատեղելը, հաստատ նրանցից մեկը տուժելու է:Միևնույնն է, ազատ ժամանակ ունենում եմ (երեկոները), բայց դժվար թե երեկոյան աշխատանք լինի: Երեկ հոկտեմբերյանից եկող ընկերոջս հարցրեցի, թե որն էր ավելի լավ` 8:30-ը, թե 9:30` ասեց, որ 8:30 իրեն ավելի ձեռնտու էր: Այնպես որ, շատ քչերն են գոհ այս ժամից:Եթե դպորցականների ժամը 9:30 սարքեին, դժվար թե այսքան դժգոհող լիներ, քանի որ նրանցից համարյա ոչ ոք չի աշխատում:

Ընենց որ սպասում ենք էդ <հայրենասերին>  :Jpit:

----------


## Lion

Ես կառաջարկեի ավելի ռադիկալ քայլ խցանումների դեմ: Թող դասերը թողնեին ոնց կա, բայց փոխարենը պետական ծառայությունը սկսվեր ոչ թե 09:00-ին և ավարտվեր 18:00-ին, այլ տևեր 10:00-ից 19:00-ն: Դե իսկ եթե օրական ութժամյա աշխատանքային օրն էլ յոթժամյա դարձնեին, այսինքն այն վերջանար 18:00-ին, սկսվելով 10:00-ին, ընդհանրապես հիանալի բան կլիներ  :Smile:

----------

armen9494 (03.09.2011), kitty (03.09.2011), Lusinamara (03.09.2011)

----------


## Vaho

Ով? կասի թե քննություններին ստացաց բալերը ինչ են նշանակում, օրինակ 15 բալը իչքանա?

----------


## Universe

> 15 բալը իչքանա?


Նայած բուհ, ասում են բուհ կա 25.000 դրամցա սկսվում  :Think:

----------

armen9494 (24.06.2012), VisTolog (20.06.2012)

----------


## Vaho

> Նայած բուհ, ասում են բուհ կա 25.000 դրամցա սկսվում


 :Smile:  Շնորհակալություն, բայց ես ուրիշ բան նկատի ունեի, ուզում եմ իմանալ 15 բալը ինչ գնահատականա, ասենք 3-ա 4-ա կամ 5-ա կամ էս հիմիկվա գնահատականներով 7-8-9

----------


## Մանուլ

> Շնորհակալություն, բայց ես ուրիշ բան նկատի ունեի, ուզում եմ իմանալ 15 բալը ինչ գնահատականա, ասենք 3-ա 4-ա կամ 5-ա կամ էս հիմիկվա գնահատականներով 7-8-9


 Հիմիկվա գնահատակններով` չգիտեմ, բայց 5 բալանոց համակարգով 3-ին համապատասխանում է 8-12 բալը, 4-ին` 13-17-ը, իսկ 5-ին` 18-20-ը:

----------

Freeman (23.06.2012)

----------

